#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  陰氣森森...

## 御櫻雪弁天

突然發現在自介之後，
我竟然沒貼相片！？
這一點令我很難接受，因為感覺自己老了...
相信大家也想看看變態(嘎?)的真面目吧(其實應該是沒有的)

順提...這是我的日常服...(汗)

----------


## 銀月貓

感覺好熱= ="......

我在家裡都只穿一條內褲(健身會流汗低~

----------


## SHIBA INU

你....很面熟@@a

----------


## 伊魯

這樣看書看得下去呀@@"
真佩服你
帶那種手套不好翻書吧=ˇ=

才加入一個月就敢貼照片
真大膽呀XDD

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

先說說很面熟...
如果是台南人才有可能見過，
在成大場或是聯合迎新...其實其他地方也有可能啦...

至於手套，那是我的特殊能力，
我甚至能帶著那樣拿筷子吃飯都不成問題(好爛的能力)

大膽與否我不知道，因為...
另一個我早就死了...(嘎？)(其實我只是想玩看看引用句XD)

那麼～就是這樣喵～

----------


## 銀月貓

> 這樣看書看得下去呀@@"
> 真佩服你
> 帶那種手套不好翻書吧=ˇ=
> 
> 才加入一個月就敢貼照片
> 真大膽呀XDD


我加入一個禮拜就貼照片了

我比較厲害吧 哼哼!!(有啥好驕傲的= =)

----------


## Wolfang

> 我加入一個禮拜就貼照片了
> 
> 我比較厲害吧 哼哼!!(有啥好驕傲的= =)


而且還引起蠻大的騷動說..bb

原來是戴手套.....還想說那白白是閃光燈太強了

我戴手套有一次是用來處理屍體的，其他就很少戴。包括做實驗(好孩子不要學)

----------


## 野

總覺得有強烈的音樂家氣息@@

還帶手套...拿指揮棒?

這真的是日常服...??

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我的日常服應該定義為「任何有兩人以上時間用」的衣服，
所以除了睡前更衣之外都是處於這種狀態，基本上都是固定的外套+高領(白、黑)，要不就襯衫+領帶，
突然發現自己穿衣服的方法很無趣...(囧)

----------


## 海豚

> 你....很面熟@@a


= ="那個 親愛的~ 搭訕不是這樣搭訕的!!

----------


## SHIBA INU

> = ="那個 親愛的~ 搭訕不是這樣搭訕的!!


我哪有搭訕@@
我又沒說：小哥~來喝杯吧!!
真的面熟咩，不過御櫻雪弁天後來po的照片就覺得不熟了^^"

----------


## 北極雪狼

厄~~~~~~~ 這個造型有個性 手套可帶不來的 如果讓我帶獸爪絕對能帶超過24小時~~~~~~~~

----------


## 獨

看得我好熱 ~~~
弁天大大~~這的是你的日常服嗎!!!???

----------


## 小狼兒

厲害厲害。。。（月：好年輕（是啊。。又帥（你在看哪啊（人啊（我說的是書櫃裏的！！！（案例集？？？我愛周星X（看不清。。。）看哪幹嗎。。。爭論內容省略
到是。。。帶手套是不錯。。。但是生命工程的紙張特別好是嗎。。。一次能翻那麼厚好恐怖。。。。
還是全英文？？？英語好。。。蹲到牆角畫圈圈。。。。
服裝黑與白？不錯。。。但是皮膚不是呃。。。
我的吊綴。。。不是啊。。。
白色高領紗衣。。。哪有什麼藝術家氣息。。。指揮者不用皮手套（手掌是皮的）
至於這已經很不錯了。。。還有只有一種的。。。至少你有2種

----------


## 狼嚎

看完FF8上的御櫻後再看這張圖片...

差的太多了啦XDDD(被打)

還是是因為光線跟角度的問題=ˇ=?

----------


## 犽太

好熱~好熱~好熱~快熱死啦~

穿這樣不會熱死才怪~(對我而言

----------


## 蝕狼

好有讀書跟音樂家氣息哦~

但是....


好熱的感覺....以及戴手套翻書....感覺好像在數鈔票阿^^"

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 好有讀書跟音樂家氣息哦~


由此可見～外表是會騙獸的～～（燦滅）

二姐還是不戴眼鏡比教好～XD"

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 由此可見～外表是會騙獸的～～（燦滅）
> 
> 二姐還是不戴眼鏡比教好～XD"


那張是很久前的東西了，
現在的照片要看這張才對=w=+

----------


## M.S.Keith

二姐連這張都拿出來啦!!~
ff8已經有點距離拉~
目前鄭在把之前的照片掃上來中..

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

果然長的越帥氣的就越腐.............
經過多方驗證- =|||||||||||||

----------


## 小狼兒

-_-.....我實在很想問....是男是女....(月:我去看看...乓...(腐書一本沒資格說我!!!

----------


## Totem‧T

該怎麼說好呢...
第一張感覺真的很熱...
但是
第一張和第二張不像呀~~
第二章就比較運動型的感覺...
不像第一張的文人感...
好奇妙阿...

----------


## 山風

不太相信這是日常服耶ˊˇˋ(啥!?
好華麗呀XDDD

不過，大家怎嚜都在注意衣服勒，不是應該要看人嗎=ˇ="
嗯...第一印象是...好像在哪見過!!(屁啦

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 那張是很久前的東西了，
> 現在的照片要看這張才對=w=+


>"< 被煞到了 雪大大

好可愛唷 跟畫出來的圖一樣 可愛

(急救119:噴鼻血噴太多導致昏迷)

----------


## 幼熊

第一張:從北極回來嗎= =(槍斃
第二張:第二張都是你嗎~~~好像香港的一個明星=口=(是我看錯嗎.....

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

有小松小柏的感覺(被捏爆)

室內還穿外套戴手套.....台中應該很熱吧

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 室內還穿外套戴手套.....台中應該很熱吧


囧，如果是台中還好...

我在台南囧囧，話說這是個更南端的"溫暖"好都市(爆)

正好也快一年了，又快到了把這件穿著跑的日子了=w=+
(冬天！Come on！)

----------


## 萬獅

這....這....這是小天!?
第一張照片看起來好像20歲了(死

因為之前看了小天的房間
讓我以為是比較正太的說

----------


## 亞多士

> 先說說很面熟...
> 如果是台南人才有可能見過，
> 在成大場或是聯合迎新...其實其他地方也有可能啦...
> 
> 至於手套，那是我的特殊能力，
> 我甚至能帶著那樣拿筷子吃飯都不成問題(好爛的能力)
> 
> 大膽與否我不知道，因為...
> 另一個我早就死了...(嘎？)(其實我只是想玩看看引用句XD)
> ...


帶手套還能用快子？
想必練了很久...
P.S:有事沒事戴手套幹嘛？（Sorry~忍不住問一下～）

----------

